# Update Issues



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm running a Lowrance Ti7, and got an update notice last week. I downloaded the update to a 32g micro sd card. The update is on the card. But it will not install on the unit. The unit recognizes the update on the card, asks "Do you want to install?" Go thru all the steps, still not upgraded. I've tried customer no-service. You got any ideas?


----------

